# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Nissan develops the world's first self-cleaning car

## green73

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwoGsCAKsxU

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...ANING-car.html

----------


## torchbearer

A coating on top of paint job?

----------


## Danke

This will increase unemployment.

----------


## MelissaWV

That car died of at least three distinct STDs, you insensitive jerk.

----------

